# Damn guppy eating my shrimps!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Twice now I've caught this guppy eating my cherry shrimp! The last time, I caught him right after coming home from work. He'd bite off their legs and then swallow them whole. I've found dead shrimp a couple of times before, but I've always just assumed that they died due to water quality. Now I know the real reason! No wonder I seem to be missing shrimps!

I have since banished this fish to a vase. Hopefully my other two guppies haven't figured out how to eat shrimps yet!

She's just volunteered for the cycling mission once I get my new shrimp tank set up!


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

No! Bad Fishy! lol


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

solarz said:


> She's just volunteered for the cycling mission once I get my new shrimp tank set up!


LOL!! shrimps will always get eaten by fish...it's natural. Unless you have enough hiding spots


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you need the help of the "Fish Whisperer" 

He can talk to the fish and tell him that that is not acceptable behaviour.

I will lay money they eat more shrimp


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

brave fish keeper will try that at least once


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> LOL!! shrimps will always get eaten by fish...it's natural. Unless you have enough hiding spots


I do have hiding spots, but I guess some shrimps still get caught out in the open. This is annoying because everywhere on the internet, it says guppies are supposed to be safe for cherry shrimps.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> I do have hiding spots, but I guess some shrimps still get caught out in the open. This is annoying because everywhere on the internet, it says guppies are supposed to be safe for cherry shrimps.


not this internet


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've tried it before and the guppies do the same. Your shrimp may last a little big longer in a well planted tank but they will still get picked off whenever they are spotted.

You should get some pea puffers and watch them hunt your shrimp. Which BA hamilton has on sale right now 2 for $1.99 I think.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> You should get some pea puffers and watch them hunt your shrimp. Which BA hamilton has on sale right now 2 for $1.99 I think.


Hey, puffers sound really fun to keep, too bad you can't keep them in a community tank... or with each other, it seems.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

any fish will eat shrimp if they have a chance even the pearl danios the smallest fish in the hobby.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

any fish will eat shrimp if they have a chance even the pearl danios the smallest fish in the hobby. better keep the cherry in other tank


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> any fish will eat shrimp if they have a chance even the pearl danios the smallest fish in the hobby. better keep the cherry in other tank


I'm sorry but pearl danios are far from the smallest fish in the hobby, they get to be 2 inches in size. 
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/cyprinids2/p/pearldanio.htm
There are much smaller fish available. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/39181-smallest-fish-aquarium.html


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

matti2uude said:


> I'm sorry but pearl danios are far from the smallest fish in the hobby, they get to be 2 inches in size.
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/cyprinids2/p/pearldanio.htm
> There are much smaller fish available.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/39181-smallest-fish-aquarium.html


He may have been talking about CPD which are quite small but of course not the smallest fish in the hobby.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Donate the guppies to bigals better than the vase


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Donate the guppies to bigals better than the vase


It's wasn't going to be permanent. In fact, she's in the new tank right now.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> It's wasn't going to be permanent. In fact, she's in the new tank right now.


you're a good dude


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

solarz said:


> I have since banished this fish to a vase.


lol, great temporary discipline technique you have there. that guppy needs a time out! 

but it's true, the shrimps do get eaten if there are other fish around. I have 10g and 5g planted tanks with guppies. So what I end up doing now is dedicating that 5g tank for the shrimps and also use it as a nursery tank for pregnant guppies' temporary stay till birth and to raise the lil frys~

good luck with keeping your shrimps alive (and disciplining your gups, lol)

Jennifer


----------

